# LGB analog(ue) Mogul conversion



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Has anyone converted one of the old analog(ue) sound LGB Moguls to battery?

The challenge seems to be that the loco and tender operate semi-independently, with a somewhat unreliable cable linking them.

I guess that both parts need their own change-over switch to isolate them from the track.

Hamish


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Converted literally hundreds of them in the last 20 years. The analog sound fills the tender, so everything LGB gets tossed, including the cable between loco and tender. Very straightforward . no changeover switch, remove the LGB track pickup parts 
jonathan


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Jonathan,

Thanks!
I was amazed when I opened the tender to find it full of electronics.

Perhaps I should have mentioned that -
a) I want to keep the existing sound system (although there will be better=more expensive ones now),
b) I want it to be switchable between battery and track power, and
c) I'll be using a battery+receiver car.

Does the analogue system have a bell sound?
Mine never makes one.

Hamish


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The old analog LGB Mogul tender has power plugs on the rear, which you can simply plug into. This will run the sound and the locomotive (and back-feed the track, unless you isolate the track pick-ups). Isolating the track pick-ups is the tricky part. One lead to the motor is tied directly to the rail, so you'll have to isolate that connection and run an extra wire between the engine and tender, or just nuke that connection and rely on the tender pickups for track power. (Not as bad as it sounds--four wheels per side is more than many locos have anyway). 

The LGB sound system sounded lousy 15 years ago. Alas, it doesn't get better with age. If memory serves, it does make a dinging sound vaguely reminiscent of the sound a bell might make after you've had a few too many. I think it's triggered by moving the track magnet to the opposite side. Personally, the Dallee and MRC sound systems come in at under $100, and will free up a ton of room in the tender. You can then fit everything (battery, sound, speaker, throttle) in the tender itself, and still have room for the track/battery switch. $100 for better sound and not having to pull a power car is definitely money well spent. 

Later, 

K


----------

